# Iui - cramps still.....



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi girls

Really good do with some opinions from you..........

Had iui on Friday, so day 4 of 2ww. I am cramping on both left and right side, more to the left which is where my biggest follicle was. Feels like there is pressure pressing down and pains similar to ovulating, also lower legs and achy back. Not had this on previous two iui treatments. Could it be a cyst, scan were great both cycles, no cysts at all so could this be a cyst? Could the progesterone do this? Thanks girls, hope this isn't game over already xxxxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Cupcake - are the cramps any better now?  I think it is pretty common to have cramps and aches/pains after IUI as the uterus can be pretty sensitive to the procedure, plus if you had drugs to stimulate your ovaries you can get quite a bit of discomfort there too.  Hope things have settled down now and you and you are feeling more comfortable   , if not I would contact your clinic for their advice.  Good luck with the rest of your 2ww, hope it ends wonderfully     

Some1

xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Cupcake - I had those kind of twingy pains at the end of my 2ww and it wasn't AF, so don't give up hope! (could be your corpus luteum releasing lots of progesterone). Yes, I had a trigger shot (pregnyl) for both of my successful IUIs. IUI was about 36 hours after the trigger each time. I have read of people having IUI anything from 24 - 40 hours after trigger, and have heard that sometimes the timing is altered by clinics in response to size of follies and when they feel you may ovulate (i.e. if follies are looking 'ripe', clinic may do IUI sooner after trigger rather than later). My IUI diary is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243428.0 if you want to know more about my cycles. Hoping that you don't need any of this information and your bfp is just around the corner 

Some1

xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Oh cupcake    I am so sorry to hear it was a bfn.  Each one hurts more than the last doesn't it    Hope you are taking good care of yourself today, let yourself come to terms with it in your own time.  Hope you can soon start planning your next steps and that your precious bfp is getting closer day by day     .  Thinking of you   

Some1


----------

